# Nach update auf 3.0.3 Fehlermeldung in ISP-Log:



## Laubie (8. Okt. 2010)

Moin,
seit dem Update läuft mein ISP-Log hiermit voll:


```
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.34.6-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
Failed to load mptctl
```
Was will mir das sagen?
Ich habe nen root bei OVH, der mit der Funktion "NetBoot" auf den (bei OVH) aktuellsten Kernel gebootet wird.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Burge (8. Okt. 2010)

Fehler hab ich bei dem OVH Server auch, bei meinen anderen Servern nicht.
Muss also irgendwas mit dem Kernel zutun haben den die verwenden dort.


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2010)

Den Fehler hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Da es mit dem Kernel zu tun hat ist es vermutlich ovh spezifisch, da ispconfig ja alle Fehler des syslogs im Monitor anzeigt, auch welche die nicht zu ispconfig gehören. Ich würde mal bei deren Support nachfragen.


----------



## Laubie (8. Okt. 2010)

Greift den ISPConfig auf diese Datei zu?
Ich hab nämlich grade mal geschaut.
Im Verzeichnis /lib/modules/ liegt nicht eine einzige Datei :-o

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2010)

Nein. Das sind die Dateien / Module des Linux Kernels, das hat mit ISPConfig nichts zu tun.


----------



## Laubie (8. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Nein. Das sind die Dateien / Module des Linux Kernels, das hat mit ISPConfig nichts zu tun.


schon logisch 
denke, dass eine neue Funktion von 3.0.3 auf Befehle zugreift, die dann genau auf diese Datei zugreifen wollen...
Naja, ich habs auch mal im OVH-Forum gepostet.
Die haben ja auch ne fertige Distri mit ISPConfig.

Laubie


----------



## F4RR3LL (13. Okt. 2010)

Der OVH Kernel ist ohne Modulsupport. Ist alles was man braucht im Kernel. Somit kann auch kein Modul geladen werden. 
Daher auch kein Inhalt in dem Modulordner.


----------



## eeezy (13. Okt. 2010)

Ich hab auch nen OVH Server und genau das gleiche Problem seit dem Update auf 3.0.3.
Was mir allerdings auch aufgefallen ist, ist das ich unter
Raid Status nichts mehr sehe aus einem grünen Strich.
Kann es was damit zu tun haben?


----------



## F4RR3LL (13. Okt. 2010)

Bzgl dem Kernel/Modulsupport bei OVH Servern hab ich ja schon erklärt.
Bzgl dem Raid, hast du ein HW oder SW Raid ?
Gruß Sven


----------



## eeezy (14. Okt. 2010)

Es ist ein Software Raid und ich meine das es mit der Vorgängerversion noch was zu sehen war.


----------



## Laubie (16. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Bzgl dem Kernel/Modulsupport bei OVH Servern hab ich ja schon erklärt.
> Gruß Sven


aber wie bekomme ich denn das ISPConfig dazu, nicht mehr diesen Befehl aufzurufen?
Wahrscheinlich gar nicht, oder? 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (16. Okt. 2010)

Welcher der folgenden Befehle verursacht diese Fehlermeldung?

cat /proc/mdstat

mpt-status --autoload -n


----------



## Laubie (17. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> mpt-status --autoload -n


bringt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.34.6-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
Failed to load mptctl
```
Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2010)

Ich frage mich warum OVH überhaupt das tool mpt-status installiert hat, wenn es ich bei dem raid um garkein LSI raid handelt. Soweit ich weiß ist mpt-status kein standrad mäßig installiertes Tool und ich habe es auch af keinem meiner Server.

Was Du machen kannst ist folgendes:

ruf mal:

which mpt-status

umd den genauen Pfad zud em Tool zu erhalten und dan benenne es mal in:

mpt-status-bak

um. Ich denke nicht dass es irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen hat.


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich frage mich warum OVH überhaupt das tool mpt-status installiert hat, wenn es ich bei dem raid um garkein LSI raid handelt. Soweit ich weiß ist mpt-status kein standrad mäßig installiertes Tool und ich habe es auch af keinem meiner Server.


Das wird daran liegen weil OVH, wie die anderen Hoster ja auch, seine Images auf seine gesamte Serverpalette anpasst, unter anderem gibts bei OVH auch Server mit LSI Raidcontrollern von der Stange zu kaufen. 
Somit findest Du dort in der Defaultinstall auch auf dem kleinsten Dümpelserver mpt-status, wie auch mdadm für andere Server die sie mit SW Raid anbieten. Ein weiterer Grund warum ich immer from scratch installiere.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2010)

Hat irgend jemand einen LSI raid Controller und kann mir sagen nach welchem Kriterium ich auf einem Server fesstellen kann ob er eingebaut ist? Z.b. irgend was eindeutiges in /proc? Dann könnte ich die Überprüfungsroutine von ispconfig anpassen, die zur Zeit nucr nach dem Vorhandensein des mpt-status Programmes geht.


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Okt. 2010)

ich hab zwar keinen LSI drin,
jedoch sollte sich sowas doch auch mit 


```
lspci | egrep 'LSI'
```
o.ä. bewerkstelligen lassen


----------



## Laubie (17. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Was Du machen kannst ist folgendes:
> 
> ruf mal:
> 
> ...


so, grad ausgeführt.
Ich werde mich mal melden, um zu sagen, was geht 
Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> ich hab zwar keinen LSI drin,
> jedoch sollte sich sowas doch auch mit
> 
> 
> ...


Die Frage wäre dann nur, ob die Firma LSI nicht auch irgendwelche anderen Chips herstellt oder aber irgendwelche andere Hardware LSI im Namen hat. Eine Abrage auf das /proc System wäre mir lieber.


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Okt. 2010)

Hi Till ein OVH Admin war so nett mir da mal ein paar Infos zu geben.
Ich poste das mal unkommentiert damit du den größtmöglichen Nutzen daraus ziehen kannst:


> [23:16]  <felix> sven: dann musst du eben lspci in php nachbauen... in /proc/bus/pci/devices stehen die eingebauten geräte kociert, mit hilfe von /usr/share/misc/pci.ids dann in Klartext umsetzen
> [23:18]  <felix> bzw. auf das konkrete problem bezogen nach der PCI-ID dieser speziellen LSI-Karte in /proc greppen
> [23:18]  <felix> (lspci -n;lspci)|sort -n|grep -B1 -i LSI
> [23:18]  <felix> gibt die pci-id der Karte
> ...


Danke nochmal an OVH, wenn Du weitere infos benötigst hole ich die sofern machbar gern ein.
Achja Felix, wie schon geschrieben * rose reich* 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

Ok, danke für die Infos! Habe es im stable SVN Zweig gepatcht.


----------

